# Pegasus shower valve repair



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just ran across this Hastings-Vola thermostatic cartridge. Found it on NY replacement parts Corp. $510.00. 
I'm now trying to revive the HO. I ran out of smelling salts.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

HO coming to. Had to use moth balls


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

here it is for $330.00 in stock..http://www.specialtyproductsplus.com/buy-online/hastings-vola-thermostatic-cartridge-oem-vr3277k


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh my!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Is that glorified Glacier Bay?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Hahaha the replacement part is more expensive than the actual valve


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

I ended up ripping it out and installing a customer supplied Delta


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone else still waiting for. 

Be the hero and install a moentroll


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Try not to quote spam links so it’s less work for the moderators to have to clean up I think is the consensus. @TerryTotoSucks


----------

